# Anyone use Pinterest?



## Keith

I thought about installing a Pinterest button on posts for people to pin stuff to their wall.

Anyone use it?


----------



## Apyl

I use it but never use the Pin it button on blogs or pics I see. I just use the pin it button I have on my tool bar.


----------



## UncleJoe

I don't have any idea what you're talking about.


----------



## rob

i aint got a clue what it is ?


----------



## Sundancers

UncleJoe said:


> I don't have any idea what you're talking about.


LOL ...

 We are in the same boat! D)


----------



## Shalva

I use the pin button on my toolbar as well... how would your pin button be different than that pin button
s


----------



## Keith

I guess I really don't know, I'm just understanding it. You have a toolbar icon you use, I guess you downloaded as a browser plugin?


----------



## ChubbyChicken

http://pinterest.com/trishrego/


----------



## Shalva

Keith said:


> I guess I really don't know, I'm just understanding it. You have a toolbar icon you use, I guess you downloaded as a browser plugin?


yeah when you sign up you can download the plug in button....


----------



## UncleJoe

Yeah... I'm still lost.


----------



## Shalva

UncleJoe said:


> Yeah... I'm still lost.


Pinterest is like an online bulletin board... basically when you find something you like on the internet you can push a button and put it on your "bulletin board" so it shows up on your page... you can categorize things that you like and you can look at the things that other people have pinned and you can put those things on your bulletin board as well...

it seems a bit silly but I tend to use it for products that I like, or recipes or craft ideas that I think are cool.... it is a good place to save things that I might want to go back to later instead of bookmarking... or just a neat picture that I might want to look at again....

here is my pinterest page.... it might help to go and take a look....

http://pinterest.com/milbrose/


----------



## Apyl

My "pin it" button is on my favorites bar.


----------



## Thebatesfamilywe

Pinterest is a web site where you "pin" images to your "board". You pin images that relate to the stuff your life is about. Cooking, sewing, raising chickens , clothes. Etc..... You have to be invited though. if you have a friend who is a member they can send you an invite. I love it, it is very addictive!!!


----------



## Keith

Can you pin ChickenForum threads like this one to your board or just images?


----------



## Shalva

Keith said:


> Can you pin ChickenForum threads like this one to your board or just images?


just images....


----------



## UllaBee

I love pinterest! I am completely addicted to it. I think a "pin it" button would be really nice, because I use this forum from my phone mostly, and it's a little harder to pin from it.


----------



## hollyosborn

Im addicted to Pinterest.... i need an intervention!


----------



## kathyinmo

Hmmm, interesting.


----------



## TheChickenFountain

We use Pinterest to show examples of Coops, Recipes, Urban Farms etc...It's a great tool to easily show what you are "blogging" about. The only issue is that it's hard to get people to "follow" you. They can re-pin your post but don't have to "follow" you to have access to your boards...We keep at it everyday hoping that by using it we can point people to our website or Facebook page...

http://pinterest.com/chickenfountain/


----------



## kathyinmo

Will someone "invite me," to pinterest? My email is kathyinmo at gmail dot com.
Thank you!


----------



## cogburn

New to the forum, I've been on pinterest for 6 months I guess, there are a lot of great articles, and images. Very useful for anything, and I mean anything, from animals to recipes to DIY projects, barns to old cars, and quite a few chicken related boards to browse for ideas. It's addictive I must warn y'all.


----------



## cogburn

The Chicken Fountain, I just followed y'all on pinterest. Follow back ! 
Chad


----------



## TheChickenFountain

Doing it now Chad, thanks!


----------



## cogburn

Not a problem !! Thanks back to u


----------



## thespiralandthelotus

Me! and to agree with previous comments, yes highly addicting  i will come back later to add you all as I'm on my phone


----------

